# Doval Please!!! Fun Fun Fun!!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I now been to Henry's house a few times and I can't believe how much fun it is to run this track .

I'd love to get one for my empty 16 foot long table .Which is wired, has power and drivers stations too!! I used to run a 4 lane AFX, or Tomy track bit after acquiring my Max track, I couldn't run my cars on it anymore .Ya know, shoe issues and all .

So any help to someone who can make one or knows of one please let me know .

Thanks boys ?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What's the purpose of the inside wall?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> What's the purpose of the inside wall?


MAN!!!
I LOVE This set up :thumbsup:
inside walls are mostly for detail & décor (also advertising/ sponsor boards)
my guess, plus finishes off the "Feel", kind of like @ Watkins Glen & other main-street temporary track layouts (1:1)..
these are ONLY "My" guesses, so... Joe, if you please.. explain ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What are the dimensions of this track?


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

TKO is cutting tracks again. New owner is Shane and a pleasure to deal with. I bought 4-24 inch pieces to extend a track i bought used and the pieces were shipped lightning quick and match up perfectl He advertises strictly on facebook though. No more website. 

Just an FYI from another Jersey guy!

Dominic


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Domenic .Where in Joisy are ya?? I'm in south amboy. I'm always looking for people tor run with. 

The dimensions are 4x16 foot print .This is the size table it sits on .


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Joe, I'm Little Falls! 

I'll have my track (4 by 16 TKO road course) completely finished by next week and you're welcome to come by for some running and bench racing. I'm racing t jets tomorrow in Trenton with the NESSRC crew. 

If and when you are ready to get your Doval built, here's TKO Facebook page with contact info.

https://www.facebook.com/Tkotracks/

Talk soon!

Dominic


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

toomanyhobbies said:


> Joe, I'm Little Falls!
> 
> I'll have my track (4 by 16 TKO road course) completely finished by next week and you're welcome to come by for some running and bench racing. I'm racing t jets tomorrow in Trenton with the NESSRC crew.
> 
> ...



What zip code we talking bout??

Is there another way to contact the new owner? I never been on facebook


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, there's a phone # listed per Dom's info.
Dominic, good luck with the new track, maybe another fun day hosting the LI contingent!


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What zip code we talking bout??
> 
> Is there another way to contact the new owner? I never been on facebook




The link has all the info you need to contact him. No need to log in. Or google tko and use that link.

Dominic


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, there's a phone # listed per Dom's info.
> Dominic, good luck with the new track, maybe another fun day hosting the LI contingent!


IROC landsharks! Soon, Dom! And thanks for the well wishes!!


----------

